# Vw r32



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

What is it with this car, why are most people opting for this car? I know about 10 people with out and nearly every golf i pass is a R32...


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

It is a true classic. If I were a single man I would have one. Understated and stonking performance, Jen


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I had the same engine in my TT and given the choice i would have my tt back  i miss my white baby 

But just dont understand, i would prefer the GTI over the R32


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a badge thing imho, it's not purely down to the car being so good because frankly it isn't, they're not quick enough for all the noise and hype. S3 is a better car, more tunable and better looking.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

"out of the box" it's probably a better all rounder than a GTI, but I'd rather an Edition 30 and a remap

Can't beat a Milltek on that V6 though, superb noise!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

They are different beasts though. The R32 pulls from low revs and could be classed as "lazy", you are going fast before you know it . The modern day GTI loves revs.


Why do you prefer the GTI?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I just think i would prefer a car I can play about with the performance etc myself. I think i would get bored otherwise. Its like my A4 i could have gone with the 3.2 but opted for the 3L V6 cause i can still play about with whats under the bonnet


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Will-S said:


> They are different beasts though. The R32 pulls from low revs and could be classed as "lazy", you are going fast before you know it . The modern day GTI loves revs.
> 
> Why do you prefer the GTI?


My old GTI (MK5 2007 GTI) was awesome and sounded perfect. I had a stage 1 remap and was a real crowd pleaser... Robert beat some amount of cars in that thing


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I remember my big sister had a boyfriend who owned an X reg Golf GTI. At the time it was 2-3 years old and I was 17. He used to let me drive it up and down the street and I loved it. Compared to the car I owned at the time it was like a formula one car:argie:

always had a thing for GTI's


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmc said:


> It's a badge thing imho, it's not purely down to the car being so good because frankly it isn't, they're not quick enough for all the noise and hype. S3 is a better car, more tunable and better looking.


So why did I buy the Golf then? Better handling, sounded a million times better, went faster.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> So why did I buy the Golf then? Better handling, sounded a million times better, went faster.


You tell me, the 8L S3 was better than the mk4 r32 in every way and the new 8P is better than the mk5 r32, the lower weight on the nose reduces the understeer and you might break 30mpg.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

It's a mature, comfortable and subtle hot hatch with great cross country pace and a marvellous sounding and torquey V6 engine! 

Nuff said. 

Alan


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

personally, i'd never get bored of this


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/rjturner010480#p/u/59/j_CJAwRcn9s

from inside
http://www.youtube.com/user/rjturner010480#p/u/58/kFcwIWsBlms

And from passing 
http://www.youtube.com/user/rjturner010480#p/u/45/rfFSjABv0q0

Im seriously thinking about getting another one...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i dont get it jen. if you'd have the gti over the r32, why not have the 2.0t TT over the 3.2?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I would have the 3.2 TT over the 2L TT because ive owned both of them and prefer the DSG set up in the 3.2 TT. You wouldnt think there is a difference but there is. I had DSG in both and the 3.2 was more responsive.

Only got rid of the TT because it wasnt big enough for what we wanted at the time. Otherwise I would prob still have it now. 

But this thread was about the Golf GTI & the R32. Im noticing more R32s on the road than GTIs, and the GTI for me is the iconic VW Golf for me.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmc said:


> You tell me, the 8L S3 was better than the mk4 r32 in every way and the new 8P is better than the mk5 r32, the lower weight on the nose reduces the understeer and you might break 30mpg.


Look up The Decider on Evo. Mk4 R32 wins the big group test. I believe the S3 is way behind.

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/car...a_r_v_ford_focus_rs_v_schnitzer_cooper_s.html


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

JenJen said:


> What is it with this car, why are most people opting for this car? I know about 10 people with out and nearly every golf i pass is a R32...


No idea trully bloody slow too...not that i would know last night


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

I've had both, gti and currently r32 (mk4). The r32 should have had 300bhp as standard, it's too underpowered really. Tuning is way too expensive. My gti had around 260bhp and in a straight line would leave the r32 standing, however as a drivers car in day to day, the r32 would beat it hands down. I love the noise and the torque. On a run I can get 28-31 mpg which I know is breaking any records but I didn't buy the car for mpg! I drive mine everyday and I've seen two other R32's in the 18months of ownership around by me.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's JC on the current S3. He says buy an R32 instead. So BigMc, your opinions are just your own 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/jeremy_clarkson/article1776405.ece


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

JenJen said:


> I had the same engine in my TT and given the choice i would have my tt back  i miss my white baby
> 
> But just dont understand, i would prefer the GTI over the R32


If someone told me I had to have my 3.2TT back, I'd commit suicide.

Truly terrible aftercare. I'd take the R32 every day, as VW have been exemplary with me in comparison.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> If someone told me I had to have my 3.2TT back, I'd commit suicide.
> 
> Truly terrible aftercare. I'd take the R32 every day, as VW have been exemplary with me in comparison.


Exactly the same experience here!

Alan W


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Can't say I hated my 8P S3. Infact, apart from the bland interior, it was a brilliant car. 

The road tax would be enough to put me off the R32 I think. Just a kick in the face every year! :lol:

And I think I'd be happy with a manual in a big lazy torquey engine, but prefer the DSG in the 'racier' 2.0T.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Exactly the same experience here!
> 
> Alan W


Glad I'm not the only one! I just get the impression that Audi don't care because they know that there are people stupid enough (no offence to anyone, they do have some cars that are potentially worth the headache) to just go blindly back to them and buy the next repmobile that comes along without so much of a thought. Then there are those who never have to enjoy the 'pleasure' of this experience, because they're lucky enough to have one that doesn't break. I envy you, there are some cars in Audi's range which I do truly like, but I'll never go back there as long as the competiton's cars don't explode when you open the door.

They just have this belief that 'if you're anybody in this world, you have to drive an Audi'. I hope it's their undoing. The new S60 has already knocked spots off the A4 in almost all reviews, and if you want a driver's car the BMW is finally starting to look like a decent car, rather than a POS with a good driving position and excellent dynamics. BMW had their wakeup call when everyone upped sticks, lets hope people do the same to this shower of arsewipes.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh great, now I'm looking at r32s online...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> Here's JC on the current S3. He says buy an R32 instead. So BigMc, your opinions are just your own
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/jeremy_clarkson/article1776405.ece


Clarkson is hardly the best person to listen to really, he's not that good a driver, can't see past his own prejudices - have you heard him bleat about ferraris? He's just big bag of wind that people automatically think is the be all and end all of car knowledge.
The r32 is too slow for the flagship model and for the amount of noise it makes, doesn't handle all that well due to the dumb 4x4 (they're better with the blue haldex controller) but that's another £700 on an already overpriced car, they're crap on fuel and a remapped gti will walk all over one.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Clarkson is hardly the best person to listen to really, he's not that good a driver, can't see past his own prejudices - have you heard him bleat about ferraris? He's just big bag of wind that people automatically think is the be all and end all of car knowledge.
> The r32 is too slow for the flagship model and for the amount of noise it makes, doesn't handle all that well due to the dumb 4x4 (they're better with the blue haldex controller) but that's another £700 on an already overpriced car, they're crap on fuel and a remapped gti will walk all over one.


I think an r32 slept with your wife or something?!. :devil::doublesho


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> Glad I'm not the only one! I just get the impression that Audi don't care because they know that there are people stupid enough (no offence to anyone, they do have some cars that are potentially worth the headache) to just go blindly back to them and buy the next repmobile that comes along without so much of a thought. Then there are those who never have to enjoy the 'pleasure' of this experience, because they're lucky enough to have one that doesn't break. I envy you, there are some cars in Audi's range which I do truly like, but I'll never go back there as long as the competiton's cars don't explode when you open the door.
> 
> They just have this belief that 'if you're anybody in this world, you have to drive an Audi'. I hope it's their undoing. The new S60 has already knocked spots off the A4 in almost all reviews, and if you want a driver's car the BMW is finally starting to look like a decent car, rather than a POS with a good driving position and excellent dynamics. BMW had their wakeup call when everyone upped sticks, lets hope people do the same to this shower of arsewipes.


On looking for the BM, we also seriously considered a B7 A4 3.0TDI Avant so phoned a load of dealers. The arrogance and stand offishness was absolutely gob smacking - they just didn't give a stuff. A couple of BM dealers were average but three really shone and the dealer we bought from in the end, Sytners Leicester, really were outstanding.

The service with the Golf was fairly good in London, average when we moved to Bristol. The free remap (by VW) was also good too - removed a hateful flat spot in the power delivery and gave it a few more horses too.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Clarkson is hardly the best person to listen to really, he's not that good a driver, can't see past his own prejudices - have you heard him bleat about ferraris? He's just big bag of wind that people automatically think is the be all and end all of car knowledge.
> The r32 is too slow for the flagship model and for the amount of noise it makes, doesn't handle all that well due to the dumb 4x4 (they're better with the blue haldex controller) but that's another £700 on an already overpriced car, they're crap on fuel and a remapped gti will walk all over one.


It's the same 4x4 controller as on the S3 :lol: and they're half a second separated to 62. I'd have the noise over the traffic light grand prix, myself. One sounds like sex, the other sounds like a hairdryer.

Who's the prejudice-blind idiot? :lol:

Clarkson isn't the best driver in the world, but that's why he's so popular and I value his opinion over that of *** Needell or Jason Plato. Neither of them are really on this planet, and neither of them know what it's like to drive a car on a road in the real world. *** lost my vote complaining about how the 182 handled compared to the CTR when he was swinging the steering wheel around like a child on a racing game. Well done, big man. How much did Honda pay him for that.

I want to know what a real, normal bloke thinks of a car, not some jumped-up has-been.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Clarkson is hardly the best person to listen to really, he's not that good a driver, can't see past his own prejudices - have you heard him bleat about ferraris? He's just big bag of wind that people automatically think is the be all and end all of car knowledge.
> The r32 is too slow for the flagship model and for the amount of noise it makes, doesn't handle all that well due to the dumb 4x4 (they're better with the blue haldex controller) but that's another £700 on an already overpriced car, they're crap on fuel and a remapped gti will walk all over one.


So are all the Evo journos also poor too?

The mk4 was a lot quicker than the older S3, had much sharper handling, had better AWD "tuning" and ermmm - your last statement gives it all away actually. Have you heard of AWD and FWD? Nope, clearly not. You carry on with your characterless turbo'd four pot engine. Many prefer proper grown ups engines with six pots.
In case you missed it:

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/car...a_r_v_ford_focus_rs_v_schnitzer_cooper_s.html

Golf slays S3 and many others. By miles.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> So are all the Evo journos also poor too?
> 
> The mk4 was a lot quicker than the older S3, had much sharper handling, had better AWD "tuning" and ermmm - your last statement gives it all away actually. Have you heard of AWD and FWD? Nope, clearly not. You carry on with your characterless turbo'd four pot engine. Many prefer proper grown ups engines with six pots.
> In case you missed it:
> ...


I know of and perfectly understand awd and fwd thanks and the lower weight on the nose of the s3 means less understeer from the s3 compared to the golf, I've driven both and prefer the s3 package by miles. And noise doesn't = character. The v6 in the golf has a massive flat spot akin to the GM v6 in vauxhalls of the 90's


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

You've just got to look at how badly the Golf R has sold compared to the R32... The whole point of the R32 was it was a GTI that made the right noise - nobody bought it because it was better performing, just like the Clio V6. Anyone who bought a Clio V6 thinking it was faster than a 182 was deluding themselves, Renault put three tonnes of girder in it. It was just THAT noise.

Widely appreciated as the 2nd best sounding 6-cylinder engine in the world. Behind the legendary E46 CSL. Which was the only car that very nearly brought me to soiling myself on noise alone.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I've driven both and prefer the s3 package by miles.


Every time I hear this (not just from yourself, but from others who I believe are trying to justify their decision) I actually hear:

I considered both and decided that people would think more of me for driving an Audi, to cover up my shortcomings.

Driving the Golf R32 I just wanted more and more of that noise. I got told off very frequently on trackdays for winding down my window on pit straights listening to the noise driving my mates. In an S3 on a trackday I just sat screaming at it for more power. I know my times were quicker in the S3, but only slightly and it's drive was infinitely more frustrating.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Each to their own (opinion), we all have different priorities for our cars.  

However, every time I go out to the garage and start my R32 the sound puts a huge grin on my face! 

Alan W


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> Every time I hear this (not just from yourself, but from others who I believe are trying to justify their decision) I actually hear:
> 
> I considered both and decided that people would think more of me for driving an Audi, to cover up my shortcomings.


Definitely not the case from me, I'm not a massive fan of audis, actually prefer the Seat alternative in most cases.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

And not least of which, I don't buy anyone who tells me that they bought/choose an Audi because of it's handling. Audi make the worst handling cars, possibly in the world. Ever.

And before anyone bleats on about a Quattro rally car, what did you expect to win? A 2WD Escort or a 4WD Coupe?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Ross said:


>


:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This thread makes me want an R32 :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

RussZS said:


> This thread makes me want an R32 :lol:


Tubular manifold and a nice exhaust on yours and it'd sound as good and definitely go much better, the ED 30 is the only golf I like since the mk3 valver.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

RussZS said:


> This thread makes me want an R32 :lol:


I told you to. You ignored me! Lol.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Tubular manifold and a nice exhaust on yours and it'd sound as good and definitely go much better, the ED 30 is the only golf I like since the mk3 valver.


4 pot Dullf vs. A 6 pot. Lol! You'd have to weld the two blocks together to make it sound as good as an R32, that's just laughable.

Don't do it Russ, you'd just look like some Chav tossmonkey.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm away out to polish my gorgeous Deep Blue Pearl R32! 

You lot can continue to talk about them in my abscence. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Alan W said:


> I'm away out to polish my gorgeous Deep Blue Pearl R32!
> 
> You lot can continue to talk about them in my abscence. :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I'm away out to polish my old man's KIA Carens.

God I live a glamorous life.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

JenJen said:


> I would have the 3.2 TT over the 2L TT because ive owned both of them and prefer the DSG set up in the 3.2 TT. *You wouldnt think there is a difference but there is. I had DSG in both and the 3.2 was more responsive.*
> 
> Only got rid of the TT because it wasnt big enough for what we wanted at the time. Otherwise I would prob still have it now.
> 
> But this thread was about the Golf GTI & the R32. Im noticing more R32s on the road than GTIs, and the GTI for me is the iconic VW Golf for me.


then thats probably why people buy the 32 over the GTI.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bigmc said:


> *Clarkson is hardly the best person to listen to really, he's not that good a driver, can't see past his own prejudices - have you heard him bleat about ferraris? He's just big bag of wind that people automatically think is the be all and end all of car knowledge.*
> The r32 is too slow for the flagship model and for the amount of noise it makes, doesn't handle all that well due to the dumb 4x4 (they're better with the blue haldex controller) but that's another £700 on an already overpriced car, they're crap on fuel and a remapped gti will walk all over one.


thank you! clarkson is a presenter/entertainer, he hasnt been a motor journo in a LONG time.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Deano said:


> thank you! clarkson is a presenter/entertainer, he hasnt been a motor journo in a LONG time.


He is, however, right most of the time. For exactly that reason. He's not some 'wish I'd done better and made it into motor racing', or someone who takes himself far too seriously, he's a bloke, that likes cars, tossing about in them and having a laugh.

I look to him as to whether I'll enjoy driving a car, and if I want a serious review of one I'll actually do the unthinkable - go and see one myself.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Deano said:


> thank you! clarkson is a presenter/entertainer, he hasnt been a motor journo in a LONG time.


But then again, how real world are motoring journalists? I mean, Chris Harris, best journo in a long long time, but me driving a clio 200, and him driving a clio 200 would be so so different that it makes it difficult to relate to. Yes, i'll take answers on supercars as gospel, but for everyday 'attainable' cars, I'd rather some middle class average driver reviewed it, as that (perhaps sadly) is nearer to how I drive. no?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

We have a MK5 Golf GTI (DSG). After driving the R32 back to back with the GTI, the R32 didn't hold any advantage over the GTi except the noise it made.

GTI also more tunable if you are so inclined. At the main dealer, I was offered the R32 at a hugely discounted price that did tempt me, but when a S/H GTI appeared locally at an even better price, it was easy to go GTI.:thumb:

VW have been rubbish for aftersales. My local Indy is much better and cheaper.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

amiller said:


> But then again, how real world are motoring journalists? I mean, Chris Harris, best journo in a long long time, but me driving a clio 200, and him driving a clio 200 would be so so different that it makes it difficult to relate to. Yes, i'll take answers on supercars as gospel, but for everyday 'attainable' cars, I'd rather some middle class average driver reviewed it, as that (perhaps sadly) is nearer to how I drive. no?


but when does clarkson drive ordinary cars though? TBH most fast car reviews are pretty useless as 99.99% of the time no one is ever going to find out if it understeers at 130mph. clarkson is all about the TV ratings and controversy nowadays so I'll take any review he does with a pinch of salt. at least harris and the evo lads deliver an unbiased review and dont magnify a cars faults/attributes just to get a giggle. anyhoo, this is going a bit off topic.:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Deano said:


> but when does clarkson drive ordinary cars though? TBH most fast car reviews are pretty useless as 99.99% of the time no one is ever going to find out if it understeers at 130mph. clarkson is all about the TV ratings and controversy nowadays so I'll take any review he does with a pinch of salt. at least harris and the evo lads deliver an unbiased review and dont magnify a cars faults/attributes just to get a giggle. anyhoo, this is going a bit off topic.:lol:


oh, I agree, TG reviews are a whole different ball game. sad to say I dont even watch it anymore.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Personally I think the MK5 GTI is one of the most dissapointing boring cars out there as standard.

Agreed R32 should be more powerfull as standard but stil have one over a standard GTI.

If it's performance your after, supercharge or add a turbine.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> If someone told me I had to have my 3.2TT back, I'd commit suicide.
> 
> Truly terrible aftercare. I'd take the R32 every day, as VW have been exemplary with me in comparison.


I suppose im one of the lucky ones who gets great service from Audi, hence im onto my fifth.



RussZS said:


> This thread makes me want an R32 :lol:


Makes me want my old tt back, dont think i would want to take the poor interior over a Audi sadly. I miss my golf but i dont miss the poor interior and all the rattles and creaks 



Deano said:


> then thats probably why people buy the 32 over the GTI.


I had a manual GTI, never driven the R32 so im not sure what its like to handle using DSG but the TT was awesome.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmc said:


> I know of and perfectly understand awd and fwd thanks and the lower weight on the nose of the s3 means less understeer from the s3 compared to the golf, I've driven both and prefer the s3 package by miles. And noise doesn't = character. The v6 in the golf has a massive flat spot akin to the GM v6 in vauxhalls of the 90's


Yes and every owner with half a brain got the free v6364 ECU upgrade which solved it snd liberated more horses.

As Mike says, apart from the odd RS model, almost all post 90s ones handle like pap.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i hear so many standard R32's and they sound just brilliant


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

R32's are just an awesome all round package.

One of the best sounding cars you can buy for "normal person" money.

I absolutely loved my R32, not the quickest car in the world but still plenty quick enough and it delivered the power superbly from very low down the rev range and the haldex system works a treat in the wet.

The big problem with the R32 is fuel costs. I was struggling to get more than 18mpg from mine around town and racked up quite a few shell points in my ownership.

I've now done a 180 and got on order an Audi A1 1.6 TDi which is free tax and supposedly does over 70mpg on a combined run!!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

JenJen said:


> Makes me want my old tt back, dont think i would want to take the poor interior over a Audi sadly. I miss my golf but i dont miss the poor interior and all the rattles and creaks


Wouldn't exactly put Audi ahead of VW when it comes to interiors, glovebox on many Audis were prone to breaking, as for that daft cup holder found in many, it's absolutely useless...unless you want to wear your drink.

Sometimes VW have nicer touches and don't find them rattly as such.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

All the best engines have a number of cylinders that is divisible by 3.
Nothing with a 4 pot comes even remotely close to the sound of an R32. 
R32 was on a par in a straight line with a GTi but after about a ton the R32 pulled out a lead. Handling is compromised a little by the extra weight up front but the haldex 4wd helps pull it back in line.
Both can be tuned but the R32 costs more to do. IMO People don't buy an R32 to modify, if thats your boat then you would buy a GTi.
As for comparing to an S3 again IMO the current one is dull inside and bland on the outside and sounds like any other 4pot turbo.
Just in case I have owned an R32, Leon fr (GTi lump up front), and driven the S3 and GTi and if I had to have only one car for the rest of my life it is the R32 all the way no contest. The noise alone is intoxicating.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Daffy - agreed!

Do you have a link to Specialized? We have four of their bikes in the garage and countless bits of their kit!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

335dAND110XS said:


> Daffy - agreed!
> 
> Do you have a link to Specialized? We have four of their bikes in the garage and countless bits of their kit!


Sorry no link.
What bikes have you got?
My pride and joy is a Spesh Roubaix Expert? More carbon fibre than a chaved up Saxo.lol


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Daffy said:


> All the best engines have a number of cylinders that is divisible by 3.


5 cylinders being the exception. They're an oddity though, but they can sound very, very nice... Audi RS2, Polestar C30, Focus RS.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan W said:


> It's a mature, comfortable and subtle hot hatch with great cross country pace and a marvellous sounding and torquey V6 engine!
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Alan


it is also heavy, slow, and understeers badly.

Plus they are stupidly cheap to buy these days ( like most big engined cars it seems  )


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> it is also heavy, slow, and understeers badly.
> 
> Plus they are stupidly cheap to buy these days ( like most big engined cars it seems  )


Have you seen the lap times? Pretty darn good. 60 in under 6 seconds - not bad. Heavy? Yes but lighter and the FWD FRS mk2 and the S3. Understeers badly? No it doesn't. To quote the test from Evo:

_And this is when it begins to occur to you what an extraordinary device the Golf R32 is. The key is the exploitability of its performance. While the Haldex all-wheel-drive system balances the weight distribution and provides low-loss transfer for the power and torque, the springs and dampers unite in a convincing display of iron-fisted control, masking the Golf's bulk with resolute grip and surprising agility.

Jethro is slightly shocked by what it can do. He says: 'Stepping from the WRX to the R32 is very odd. You expect the Subaru to show the Golf to have nose-heavy, lumpen handling, You expect it to deliver the killer blow with more performance and more cross-country pace. But it doesn't quite work like that. The Golf feels instantly more responsive. It turns-in quickly *with barely a hint of understeer *and as you get hard on the power it digs in and launches you out of corners without any of the anticipated wallowy histrionics. In fact, it stays composed no matter what you throw at it. The ride is a little hardcore but the payoff is the sort of dynamic package that recent Golfs having been crying out for.'_


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I prefer the mk4 to the mk5, I'd have an r32, maybe not as fast outright as a tuned gti but a better overall package if fuel usage isn't a concern.

The mk5 didn't move the game on over the mk4, shame really as the mk4 golf gti vs the mk5 is like night and day.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Daffy said:


> Sorry no link.
> What bikes have you got?
> My pride and joy is a Spesh Roubaix Expert? More carbon fibre than a chaved up Saxo.lol


Stumpjumper HT upgraded to death, now worth about £3k, wife has a heavily upgraded Rockhopper, an Allez Elite and an old Stumpy that is just about a classic. Plus decent Spesh SPDs, 2D lid, etc!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I adore the sound of them - one of the best engine noises out there tbh


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

For me, the only other engine that I love to hear is the 5pot of the old audi's and the new rs3. People just stop and look to see what the car is everytime I'm out in mine, they don't expect to see a golf sounding so good! If your comparing stock cars, then the r32 is just good all round


----------

